# Range Rover. Kahn edition.



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello all!

Range Rover. Tuning by Kahn. The car came to us in the next condition.

pics before:





very sad condition


















before-after:


after pics:














car was polished with menzerna 400 alone and as mix with scholl s17 medium compound, finished with sonax perfect finish on bigfoot15 with white pad. also used scholl s40 antihologram polish. Coated with nanoceramic coating.





































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Great job, I love the project Kahn vehicles


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

very nice job I'm afraid Lexus ian and I will have to agree to disagree on this occasion .I cant abide Kahn its bad enough to have a mans name on the front and rear of YOUR car without being on the interior too I honestly fail to see the need to put a body kit on a 4 wheel drive to make it look like a wrappers car. How much will the cars value increase because it has a Khan body kit on it with oversize rims and tires, that will be hoples on anything but smooth tarmac and defeat the whole idea of all terrain vehicle at least when Overfinch did a remodel it didn't detract from the cars off road/ bad road functionality Okay enough moaning I'll get off my soap box


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Every 1 is entitled to there opinion mate have you seen his other cars, there must be a few people that like them as he now has 3 showrooms and turns out all the prestige Marques.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree they're vile. But great work on the detail, looks like it was washed with sandpaper previously


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Bad man gansta car init lol. I don't mind the look of the cars to be honest but I'd deffo debadge it


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Very good work. Which coat?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice job. Agree with Zippo though. Overfinch is the way to go. I notice it says-tuning by Kahn. I thought they just did body kits and bling.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lovely pop on the finished job, as for the kit not me for but each to there own


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

galamaa said:


> Very good work. Which coat?


Ceramic Pro 9H.

p.s. this is not my latest work.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice turn around on the paint. Certainly a big job to get it back to that condition.


----------

